# WTF Ive been on tinder for like 30 minutes and had maybe 4-5 matches and they are all so fucking ugly is this really my looksmatch.



## Nims (Jul 30, 2022)

-pic removed.






Is this really all I can pull wtf.
In all fairness tho I only have one pic on my profile and its that pic lol but still.


I went over to korea location and was pulling HTB/Stacylites.

*I dont even mention my height in my bio either so this is before they know im a fucking manlet.*


----------



## Tallooksmaxxer (Jul 30, 2022)

confidence


----------



## Nims (Jul 30, 2022)

Am I doing something wrong boys help me get some MTB atleast.


----------



## .... (Jul 30, 2022)

i would fuck her
and why are u so high inhibition blurring her name


----------



## Nims (Jul 30, 2022)

Is it not against the rules to dox?


.... said:


> i would fuck her
> and why are u so high inhibition blurring her name


----------



## Tallooksmaxxer (Jul 30, 2022)

.... said:


> i would fuck her
> and why are u so high inhibition blurring her name


i would too if she didnt have that thing on her nose


----------



## ifyouwannabemylover (Jul 30, 2022)

try to set up a hook up with her and show us where it goes


----------



## Beastimmung (Jul 30, 2022)

Just go to Korea then.


----------



## .... (Jul 30, 2022)

Tallooksmaxxer said:


> i would too if she didnt have that thing on her nose


experienced something similiar... girl i was interested in got that exact piercing. it looks horrendous. why do they get it?


----------



## Nims (Jul 30, 2022)

ifyouwannabemylover said:


> try to set up a hook up with her and show us where it goes


Mate I am not matching with her. The only reason Ik she liked my profile is because I brought that shitty gold.


----------



## Xangsane (Jul 30, 2022)

@Predeterminism


----------



## Tallooksmaxxer (Jul 30, 2022)

.... said:


> experienced something similiar... girl i was interested in got that exact piercing. it looks horrendous. why do they get it?


idk even earings irritate me


----------



## ifyouwannabemylover (Jul 30, 2022)

Nims said:


> Mate I am not matching with her. The only reason Ik she liked my profile is because I brought that shitty gold.


do it for the lols

looks like you're not getting anything else anyway


----------



## Nims (Jul 30, 2022)

ifyouwannabemylover said:


> do it for the lols
> 
> looks like you're not getting anything else anyway


Its too late I swipped no


----------



## Deleted member 19551 (Jul 30, 2022)

You low T rat. I would impale this anglo Saxon pig with my donkey dick and shower her in harpoons of my jizz


----------



## Adonis (Jul 30, 2022)

the thing is online dating is a huge scam for nearly all guys


----------



## .... (Jul 30, 2022)

Starting to think most guys on here are VOlcels


----------



## Nims (Jul 30, 2022)

Wtf is a VOlcels


----------



## Nims (Jul 30, 2022)

Do you guys think its because Im not verified? Or because my pic is shit?


----------



## Nims (Jul 30, 2022)

Wtf I just matched with this chick theres no way she is 18.


----------



## ifyouwannabemylover (Jul 30, 2022)

Nims said:


> Wtf I just matched with this chick theres no way she is 18.
> 
> View attachment 1801982


@JBcollector


----------



## Nims (Jul 30, 2022)

Is this too much to ask for boyos.


----------



## Johanjohan (Jul 30, 2022)

You look good jfl maybe you are shadowbanned


----------



## Nims (Jul 30, 2022)

Bro I just payed 80£ for fucking 6 months of tinder plat they couldn't have shadow banned me


----------



## Nims (Jul 30, 2022)

ifyouwannabemylover said:


> @JBcollector


What do I say.


----------



## PURE ARYAN GENETICS (Jul 30, 2022)

nice hairline


----------



## Johanjohan (Jul 30, 2022)

Nims said:


> Bro I just payed 80£ for fucking 6 months of tinder plat they couldn't have shadow banned me


stop larping u indian faggot


----------



## Nims (Jul 30, 2022)

?


----------



## Nims (Jul 30, 2022)




----------



## Johanjohan (Jul 30, 2022)

Lmao uk seems like such a shithole @Biggdink 

this forum is basically 90% indians and british incels


----------



## Nims (Jul 30, 2022)

First match when I changed my location to south korea.


----------



## khvirgin (Jul 30, 2022)

Nims said:


> What do I say.
> View attachment 1801988


"Life is short and so is my dick"


----------



## Nims (Jul 30, 2022)

Wont I get banned for saying stuff like that?


----------



## Torero (Jul 30, 2022)

u are faggotbanned


----------



## Nims (Jul 30, 2022)

Im not 15% bf for this ltb this is fucking ridiculous.


----------



## Nims (Jul 30, 2022)

Torero said:


> u are faggotbanned


Im not banned I have tinder platinum why would they ban me.


----------



## peatpilled (Jul 30, 2022)

Nims said:


> View attachment 1801945
> 
> View attachment 1801952
> 
> ...


she mogs you bro.

im sorry, its over


----------



## Nims (Jul 30, 2022)

peatpilled said:


> she mogs you bro.
> 
> im sorry, its over


The only thing she mogs is you. I mog her to oblivion.


----------



## Nims (Jul 30, 2022)

I have a boost on as well atm wtf is this shit.


----------



## CristianT (Jul 30, 2022)

Nims said:


> View attachment 1801945
> 
> View attachment 1801952
> 
> ...


Make a test with your beard. Cough, fake beard. And see what you get.


----------



## Moggie (Jul 30, 2022)

I don't like the way that girl with red hair looks either, you can do better my g.


----------



## Nims (Jul 30, 2022)

You think its my pics? I just have one pic and its me in my bed room mirror.


----------



## epictroll (Jul 30, 2022)

women’s expectations on Tinder are fucking comical. you mog tf out of all the disgusting girls you matched, IRL the dynamics would be completely different.

IMO, the only people I’ve ever seen slay on Tinder were retards who were tall, NT pheno, and had rich/social pictures (pics of them on boat with friends, pics of them in Italy on vacation, etc)… that’s it. Those types of pics will do more for you than a Tyler Maher selfie.


----------



## Seth Walsh (Jul 30, 2022)

Nims said:


> View attachment 1801945
> 
> View attachment 1801952
> 
> ...


How tall?


----------



## EuroAscendCopper (Jul 30, 2022)

Nims said:


> View attachment 1801994
> 
> First match when I changed my location to south korea.


*Tee-ho-ho!* You must have suuuch a great personality, buddy boyo! It must be that, *tee-hee!*


----------



## thecel (Jul 30, 2022)

*She’s ideal.* I’d rather be in a relationship with her than with Adriana Lima, Megan Fox, etc.


----------



## Xangsane (Jul 30, 2022)

Nims said:


> Wtf I just matched with this chick theres no way she is 18.
> 
> View attachment 1801982


Seems like a scam Filipina/Thai/Malay profile


----------



## Lawton88 (Jul 30, 2022)

Nims said:


> View attachment 1801945
> 
> View attachment 1801952
> 
> ...



Yep she has more SMV in the west.


----------



## Xangsane (Jul 30, 2022)

Nims said:


> Is this too much to ask for boyos.
> View attachment 1801986


Did you match with her?


----------



## Cynic4life (Jul 30, 2022)

Nims said:


> View attachment 1801945
> 
> View attachment 1801952
> 
> ...


how tall


----------



## Nims (Jul 30, 2022)

Xangsane said:


> Did you match with her?


Fucking wish.


----------



## Nims (Jul 30, 2022)

Cynic4life said:


> how tall


5ft 7


----------



## Cynic4life (Jul 30, 2022)

Nims said:


> 5ft 7


you have prettyboy going. never pick up the wrong food or it will go away. 

what you need to do is artmax/ nichemax. Then you'll find girls who don't give a shit and have plenty of musicians who were your height. kurt cobain was only 5;9. 

What I recommend you do is also play up the flaws of having height like joint pain, psuedoscience how a lot of people have issues with being that tall/ etc.


----------



## peatpilled (Jul 30, 2022)

Nims said:


> 5ft 7


it's over for you g. time to lay down, load up incels.is and prepare for a life of rotting


----------



## peatpilled (Jul 30, 2022)

In all seriousness, the photo you are using is fucking terrible. Only chad can get away with this shit- just hit your nearest city with your boy who has a good camera phone and get some candids. These photos are a joke- when will u guys learn holy chit


----------



## Nims (Jul 30, 2022)

peatpilled said:


> it's over for you g. time to lay down, load up incels.is and prepare for a life of rotting
> 
> View attachment 1802033


I mog you bro stop coping.


----------



## peatpilled (Jul 30, 2022)

I literally took 3 trips with my friend doing mini-golf, going to bars and the local college campus and now I have photos for like 3 or 4 years that will get me leads through online dating every single week. Just put in a little effort HOLY CHIT.


----------



## Deleted member 17829 (Jul 30, 2022)

Nims said:


> I dont even mention my height in my bio either so this is before they know im a fucking manlet.


relatalbe lol


----------



## Deleted member 17829 (Jul 30, 2022)

Xangsane said:


> @Predeterminism


why u tag


----------



## Nims (Jul 30, 2022)

peatpilled said:


> In all seriousness, the photo you are using is fucking terrible. Only chad can get away with this shit- just hit your nearest city with your boy who has a good camera phone and get some candids. These photos are a joke- when will u guys learn holy chit


You think I’f got 5 high quality photos I would improve my matches.


----------



## PURE ARYAN GENETICS (Jul 30, 2022)

she has top tier base btw  just extremely deformed


----------



## peatpilled (Jul 30, 2022)

Nims said:


> I mog you bro stop coping.


You actually look similar to me. You're a HTN I'd say. But im 6 ft 2


----------



## Dodevu (Jul 30, 2022)

Whales need loving too yano


----------



## peatpilled (Jul 30, 2022)

Nims said:


> You think I’f got 5 high quality photos I would improve my matches.


Yes- why do you need more than 5? Take at least 50 photos in each location and pick the best.

Use a friend who is also looking to improve their online dating / is blackpilled- normies will laugh at you for taking this many photos. Fuck them


----------



## Niklaus Mikaelson (Jul 30, 2022)

Shit pics


Nims said:


> Am I doing something wrong boys help me get some MTB atleas


----------



## Nims (Jul 30, 2022)

Dodevu said:


> Whales need loving too yano


Not from me. 


peatpilled said:


> You actually look similar to me. You're a HTN I'd say. But im 6 ft 2


If you think I’m HTN Surely I should be getting better matches that these LTB.


----------



## peatpilled (Jul 30, 2022)

Your look is good enough to consistently do well on tinder- just get good photos. And use Hinge instead of Tinder


----------



## TsarTsar444 (Jul 30, 2022)

GypsyEyes said:


> You low T rat. I would impale this anglo Saxon pig with my donkey dick and shower her in harpoons of my jizz


Same , i would fuck anything above a 3/10. We are truly disgusting beings


----------



## peatpilled (Jul 30, 2022)

Nims said:


> Not from me.
> 
> If you think I’m HTN Surely I should be getting better matches that these LTB.


Lol- autistic lookism thinking at it's best. You think girls analyze for facial features and make a decision based on your PSL whether or not to swipe. They don't- they look at the whole picture- are you attractive, are you fun, what does your lifestyle look like, whats your vibe like. All this is processed subconsciously in a few seconds while they look at your profile.

This is why you need good photos


----------



## JBcollector (Jul 30, 2022)

The concept of looksmatch is retarded given our current political situation

I more fitting term would be smv match
Yes that's it in fact if you want a LTR foid which will worship you have to go even low


And of course you are gonna get stacies in Korea just don't birth a half gook baby


----------



## peatpilled (Jul 30, 2022)

You look like a typical UK uni 'lad' who is middle of the road in all regards- change that. Pick a style and get pro photos


----------



## peatpilled (Jul 30, 2022)

I imagine you speaking and acting like this clown who keeps showing on my feed:



https://www.youtube.com/c/JoeFazer


----------



## peatpilled (Jul 30, 2022)

and pronouncing Rs as Vs - prime cringe.


----------



## ascension (Jul 30, 2022)

Nims said:


> What do I say.
> View attachment 1801988



I got a lot of these matches too, Asian girls 6000miles away trying to exploit my UK passport


----------



## Niklaus Mikaelson (Jul 30, 2022)

Bro... You fucked up. You missed the crucial noobboost by being impatient, is your account even verified yet?


----------



## Nims (Jul 30, 2022)

Niko69 said:


> Bro... You fucked up. You missed the crucial noobboost by being impatient, is your account even verified yet?


Nope. I have a few other phone numbers I could just make a new account tbh it’s really not that big of an deal.


----------



## subtochad (Jul 30, 2022)

4-5 matches in 30 min for any dude is good asf. Yes most of it is gonna be ugly chicks but if you are getting matches at that rate you'll eventually get some baddies. you'll be fine.


----------



## Niklaus Mikaelson (Jul 30, 2022)

Nims said:


> Nope. I have a few other phone numbers I could just make a new account tbh it’s really not that big of an deal.


But it's a waste of money :'( at least you can see the difference quite easily once you decide to follow the steps


----------



## metagross (Jul 30, 2022)

epictroll said:


> women’s expectations on Tinder are fucking comical. you mog tf out of all the disgusting girls you matched, IRL the dynamics would be completely different.
> 
> IMO, the only people I’ve ever seen slay on Tinder were retards who were tall, NT pheno, and had rich/social pictures (pics of them on boat with friends, pics of them in Italy on vacation, etc)… that’s it. Those types of pics will do more for you than a Tyler Maher selfie.


Roided people slay on tinder aswell.


----------



## metagross (Jul 30, 2022)

Cynic4life said:


> you have prettyboy going. never pick up the wrong food or it will go away.
> 
> what you need to do is artmax/ nichemax. Then you'll find girls who don't give a shit and have plenty of musicians who were your height. kurt cobain was only 5;9.
> 
> What I recommend you do is also play up the flaws of having height like joint pain, psuedoscience how a lot of people have issues with being that tall/ etc.


Nichemaxxing is good and legit. - The last part is bad advice though. It will look you are coping hard if you mention this. Do not, under any circumstances, forget that women care about looks 90% and only like 10% about anything else. They do not care much about personality, or how people have issues with height or how tall people die faster, etc. They do not care. They just care about looks.


----------



## Nims (Jul 30, 2022)

Niko69 said:


> But it's a waste of money :'( at least you can see the difference quite easily once you decide to follow the steps


Please guide me Niko, do you think I should delete my account and have a fresh start? With propper pics?


----------



## Niklaus Mikaelson (Jul 30, 2022)

Nims said:


> Please guide me Niko, do you think I should delete my account and have a fresh start? With propper pics?


Adding you to disc group chat now


----------



## Nims (Jul 30, 2022)

subtochad said:


> 4-5 matches in 30 min for any dude is good asf. Yes most of it is gonna be ugly chicks but if you are getting matches at that rate you'll eventually get some baddies. you'll be fine.


I guess I got 15 matches atm.





Idk how to open though do I just say Hi?


----------



## thereallegend (Jul 30, 2022)

Niko69 said:


> Adding you to disc group chat now


Add me brother


----------



## epictroll (Jul 30, 2022)

Nims said:


> I guess I got 15 matches atm.
> 
> View attachment 1802096
> 
> Idk how to open though do I just say Hi?



they all look like dog water


----------



## peatpilled (Jul 30, 2022)

Nims said:


> Please guide me Niko, do you think I should delete my account and have a fresh start? With propper pics?


*proper 

bro is a legit spellingcel and is from the UK


----------



## peatpilled (Jul 30, 2022)

peatpilled said:


> *proper
> 
> bro is a legit spellingcel and is from the UK


my swiss ass would beat u in a spelling bee any day g


----------



## latino_ (Jul 30, 2022)

Nims said:


> View attachment 1801990


"wants to be naked at ur house"
she fucks two guys every day


----------



## BjornAndresen (Jul 30, 2022)

Only one pic in bathroom mirror = aspie, non-NT, non-attractive lifestyle

You have a good face, now you need good picture


----------



## JBcollector (Jul 30, 2022)

Nims said:


> View attachment 1801990


Oh god no


----------



## JBcollector (Jul 30, 2022)

BjornAndresen said:


> Only one pic in bathroom mirror = aspie, non-NT, non-attractive lifestyle
> 
> You have a good face, now you need good pictur


He gets stacys in Korea tho


----------



## Deleted member 18840 (Jul 30, 2022)

Niko69 said:


> Adding you to disc group chat now


Pm me too bhai


----------



## Nims (Jul 30, 2022)

latino_ said:


> "wants to be naked at ur house"
> she fucks two guys every day


Shes also "Bisexual" of course she is .


----------



## BjornAndresen (Jul 30, 2022)

JBcollector said:


> He gets stacys in Korea tho


who cares if he doesn't live in SK


----------



## JBcollector (Jul 30, 2022)

Nims said:


> Is this too much to ask for boyos.
> View attachment 1801986


Yes even if u get it you will have zero power in the relationship 
No way u can lock this foid up


----------



## BjornAndresen (Jul 30, 2022)

JBcollector said:


> Yes even if u get it you will have zero power in the relationship
> No way u can lock this foid up


No way you can lock any Tinder foids tbh


----------



## JBcollector (Jul 30, 2022)

Nims said:


> What do I say.
> View attachment 1801988


Uhhh idk ask her about the piano or a witty joke


----------



## JBcollector (Jul 30, 2022)

BjornAndresen said:


> No way you can lock any Tinder foids tbh


I mean for a few years at least not marriage


----------



## szolliontaraelis (Jul 30, 2022)

so brave and confident


----------



## Nims (Jul 30, 2022)

szolliontaraelis said:


> so brave and confident


Thanks. I've already got 20 matches now It's going quite well even a few of them are sending the first messages. Tomorrow I'm going to make some NT pics and take pictures of myself with my dog and mates Hopefully my matches increase a lot.


----------



## Deleted member 18931 (Jul 30, 2022)

None of my matches even reply to me. It's over


----------



## Nims (Jul 30, 2022)

Just got another match, the notification sound on my phone sounds amazing. I don't want to check I'll just pretend its some stacy matching with me.


----------



## LooksOverAll (Jul 30, 2022)

You look aspie af with a neckbeard and you're literally missing zygos. Those are your looksmatches I'm afraid.


----------



## TUSSELEIF (Jul 30, 2022)

I would sleep with her since my standards are low, but you only have one pic, it’s blurry and an aspie mirror selfie. That is sure to be a huge negative on your performance on tinder. You look decent, but I’m not surprised in the slightest you don’t get many matches and only low quality matches. But since you look decent you will also get matches, but not as many and good as you would have gotten otherwise.


----------



## Nims (Jul 30, 2022)

Yep pictures are holding me back massively


Nobagger said:


> I would sleep with her since my standards are low, but you only have one pic, it’s blurry and an aspie mirror selfie. That is sure to be a huge negative on your performance on tinder. You look decent, but I’m not surprised in the slightest you don’t get many matches and only low quality matches. But since you look decent you will also get matches, but not as many and good as you would have gotten otherwise.


I need to take a few NT ones.


----------



## CEO of Sex (Jul 30, 2022)

Nims said:


> View attachment 1801945
> 
> View attachment 1801952
> 
> ...


I thought the minimum you could do was 2 pics?


----------



## Nims (Jul 30, 2022)

CEO of Sex said:


> I thought the minimum you could do was 2 pics?


It is, but you can remove the second pic after its added.


----------



## Nims (Jul 30, 2022)

Turn my phone on and see this. Im not opening the app tho because we all know they are probably all LTBs


----------



## CEO of Sex (Jul 30, 2022)

.... said:


> i would fuck her
> and why are u so high inhibition blurring her name


she looks like she smells like stale cabbage and herpes


----------



## Ken (Jul 30, 2022)

You need at least 3 high quality pics. 4 is ideal.

How is your smile?


----------



## Nims (Jul 30, 2022)

Ken said:


> You need at least 3 high quality pics. 4 is ideal.
> 
> How is your smile?


I dont have any serious malocclusions but my teeth arent exactly white I drink so much tea so they are kinda a yellowy white, I'm getting them whitened on Wednesday(3rd).


----------



## BjornAndresen (Jul 30, 2022)

Übermogger said:


> How do you change tinder location?
> Pd: It's over for you normie + mantlet+ shit frame and body😎


Normie on Looksmaxx = IRL chadlite theory


----------



## CEO of Sex (Jul 30, 2022)

Nims said:


> Bro I just payed 80£ for fucking 6 months of tinder plat they couldn't have shadow banned me


If you paid that much, you should another pic. One is too little.


----------



## Nims (Jul 30, 2022)

Übermogger said:


> How do you change tinder location?
> Pd: It's over for you normie + mantlet+ shit frame and body😎


You need to buy tinder gold, then go onto your profile and click the location and you can set it to anything.


----------



## Nims (Jul 30, 2022)

CEO of Sex said:


> If you paid that much, you should another pic. One is too little.


Im going to take a bunch tommorow, Im going boating so I will take some while on the water, I also live next to the beach so Imma go down there and take a few pics with my dog. I might also take some pics in my garden (A portrait pic) and maybe a few more with some other people to make me look more NT.


----------



## BjornAndresen (Jul 30, 2022)

You need one picture on the beach/moutains, one in a festival/bar/club, one for your hobbies, maybe one arty, and you're good.


----------



## Nims (Jul 30, 2022)

Übermogger said:


> how is he chadlit?


I just am Ubermogger just accept it. I mog you bro.


----------



## Xangsane (Jul 30, 2022)

Nims said:


> Im going to take a bunch tommorow, Im going boating so I will take some while on the water, I also live next to the beach so Imma go down there and take a few pics with my dog. I might also take some pics in my garden (A portrait pic) and maybe a few more with some other people to make me look more NT.


Would you subtly FaceApp your pics


----------



## DoctorLooksmax (Jul 30, 2022)

StreegeReturn said:


> Pm me too bhai


And me plz @Niko69 im a good lad


----------



## Deleted member 16944 (Jul 30, 2022)

Nims said:


> Is this too much to ask for boyos.
> View attachment 1801986


Unfortunately yes. Unlikely you'll match girls like that consistently without good pics (and judging by your main pic yours are probably shit).


----------



## Nims (Jul 30, 2022)

Xangsane said:


> Would you subtly FaceApp your pics


Yes


----------



## BjornAndresen (Jul 30, 2022)

Übermogger said:


> how is he chadlit?


It's not like "chadlite" means anything


----------



## Nims (Jul 30, 2022)

Nims said:


> Yes


I will probably also wear coloured contact lenses as they ascend my eye area.


Spoiler: With and Without contacts.


----------



## Xangsane (Jul 30, 2022)

Nims said:


> Yes











How to FaceAppmaxx your Instagram/Tinder/Bumble/Hinge photos without looking too frauded like a typical foid [GTFIH FACEAPPCELS]


It has now come to the attention that foids are now widely using FaceApp filters in their dating app profile pictures, thanks to the "yassification" trend on TikTok that uses and abuses these filters to oblivion and back in order to "mock" today's beauty standards. Here are two foids suspected...




looksmax.org


----------



## BjornAndresen (Jul 30, 2022)

Nims said:


> I will probably also wear coloured contact lenses as they ascend my eye area.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: With and Without contacts.



Just sci-fimaxxing bro


----------



## CEO of Sex (Jul 30, 2022)

peatpilled said:


> In all seriousness, the photo you are using is fucking terrible. Only chad can get away with this shit- just hit your nearest city with your boy who has a good camera phone and get some candids. These photos are a joke- when will u guys learn holy chit


It isn't lol. It's a good photo and he's easily one of the best looking guys you'd find on Tinder. The problem is there's only one photo.


----------



## DoctorLooksmax (Jul 30, 2022)

Nims said:


> I will probably also wear coloured contact lenses as they ascend my eye area.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: With and Without contacts.



Irl they will look unrealistic and obvious - do FaceApp + subtle morphing 

Sack off the contacts tjough


----------



## Nims (Jul 30, 2022)

LooksOverAll said:


> You look aspie af with a neckbeard and you're literally missing zygos. Those are your looksmatches I'm afraid.


Still mog you tho dont I.


----------



## BjornAndresen (Jul 30, 2022)

Übermogger said:


> you dont mog me you bonless low t twink


Go on Tinder, let's start a true mog battle


----------



## DoctorLooksmax (Jul 30, 2022)

CEO of Sex said:


> It isn't lol. It's a good photo and he's easily one of the best looking guys you'd find on Tinder. The problem is there's only one photo.


It’s a good photo in the sense that his face looks good in it but it’s a selfie in his house

There’s guys with pics of them travelling, out at nice restaurants, at parties, shirtless with a six pack on a nice sunny beach

OP as a HTN simply can’t compete with a mirror selfie taken in his bedroom

It’s sad cos he’s female equivalent could do just that and set up multiple dates with chadlite + in a week, but hey I don’t make the rules- I just play the game


----------



## BjornAndresen (Jul 30, 2022)

Übermogger said:


> Pointless😎


wimpcel ngl


----------



## Nims (Jul 30, 2022)

Übermogger said:


> Pointless😎


Low T, I guess you have already accepted that I mog you.


----------



## CEO of Sex (Jul 30, 2022)

DoctorLooksmax said:


> It’s a good photo in the sense that his face looks good in it but it’s a selfie in his house
> 
> There’s guys with pics of them travelling, out at nice restaurants, at parties, shirtless with a six pack on a nice sunny beach
> 
> ...


The most important thing is for you to look good, doesn't matter where the pics are. OP is definitely not reaching his full potential but he could slay decent puss with just a few aspie selfies because of his face.
Look at badg and the pictures he takes lol.


----------



## Shako Mako (Jul 30, 2022)

Nims said:


> Am I doing something wrong boys help me get some MTB atleast.


Widen your location.


----------



## Nims (Jul 30, 2022)

Already got another Match




Who wants to guess what the girl will look like?


----------



## Deleted member 18931 (Jul 30, 2022)

what does tinder platinum do as opposed to gold


----------



## CEO of Sex (Jul 30, 2022)

Nims said:


> Already got another Match
> View attachment 1802169
> 
> Who wants to guess what the girl will look like?


----------



## DoctorLooksmax (Jul 30, 2022)

Nims said:


> Already got another Match
> View attachment 1802169
> 
> Who wants to guess what the girl will look like?


Unattractive


----------



## Nims (Jul 30, 2022)

It gives you higher priority so they see you first.


----------



## DoctorLooksmax (Jul 30, 2022)

CEO of Sex said:


> The most important thing is for you to look good, doesn't matter where the pics are. OP is definitely not reaching his full potential but he could slay decent puss with just a few aspie selfies because of his face.
> Look at badg and the pictures he takes lol.


Badg has some decently taken pics that he actually uses for his online dating I think

He’s also in an easier location than OP


----------



## Nims (Jul 30, 2022)

CEO of Sex said:


> View attachment 1802176


They look similar tbh


----------



## CEO of Sex (Jul 30, 2022)

DoctorLooksmax said:


> Badg has some decently taken pics that he actually uses for his online dating I think
> 
> He’s also in an easier location than OP


Most of his pictures are selfies taken in the bathroom.


----------



## Ken (Jul 30, 2022)

Nims said:


> I dont have any serious malocclusions but my teeth arent exactly white I drink so much tea so they are kinda a yellowy white, I'm getting them whitened on Wednesday(3rd).


Just edit your pics to make your teeth whiter for now. Dont over do it.

If you are in the US use crest whitening strips.


----------



## House Lannister (Jul 30, 2022)

Bro the explanation is that you live in the UK. All girls there are horrendous creatures that look like Minecraft mobs


----------



## Nims (Jul 30, 2022)

House Lannister said:


> Bro the explanation is that you live in the UK. All girls there are horrendous creatures that look like Minecraft mobs


I mean I have got some decent-looking matches, but I need to get better pics if I had better pics I would probably be matching with MTB/HTBs. I don't live in London where its the worst. I live down south so its not as bad.


----------



## LooksOverAll (Jul 30, 2022)

Nims said:


> Still mog you tho dont I.


Not really. I'm a ltn but I'm actually NT af. You're a normie but you look autistic as fuck. You're hard capped at 3/10 irl to the grave due to your severe aspie stare and lack of zygos.


----------



## Xangsane (Jul 30, 2022)

Nims said:


> Should I make a tinder with this morph of me and see if I pull stacies?
> 
> View attachment 1802180


----------



## enchanted_elixir (Jul 30, 2022)

Nims said:


> Wtf I just matched with this chick theres no way she is 18.
> 
> View attachment 1801982


Get with her.


----------



## Account717 (Jul 31, 2022)

Nims said:


> View attachment 1801945
> 
> View attachment 1801952
> 
> ...


how tall are you? dont say 5'10 "manlet"


----------



## cutie (Jul 31, 2022)

Nims said:


> I guess I got 15 matches atm.
> 
> View attachment 1802096
> 
> Idk how to open though do I just say Hi?


Those are good results lmfao lower ur standards reminder that ur a manlet


----------



## Deleted member 16944 (Jul 31, 2022)

CEO of Sex said:


> The most important thing is for you to look good, doesn't matter where the pics are. OP is definitely not reaching his full potential but he could slay decent puss with just a few aspie selfies because of his face.
> Look at badg and the pictures he takes lol.


It does matter where the pics are.

He can slay with shit pics but the quality will be lacklustre.

As confirmed in the pic above. Only one of those girls looks good


----------



## Deleted member 16944 (Jul 31, 2022)

Nims said:


> Should I make a tinder with this morph of me and see if I pull stacies?
> 
> View attachment 1802180


Go for it. Enjoy getting your ego completely crushed when she rejects you IRL for frauding


----------



## Nims (Jul 31, 2022)

LooksOverAll said:


> Not really. I'm a ltn but I'm actually NT af. You're a normie but you look autistic as fuck. You're hard capped at 3/10 irl to the grave due to your severe aspie stare and lack of zygos.


There’s no way I’m 3/10 I’ve had tinder for about 3 hours and I have just over 35 matches 4 of them have messaged me first. And I only have one shitty mirror pic. Also my zygo are actually quite decent it’s just the pic.


----------



## Deleted member 20097 (Jul 31, 2022)

Niko69 said:


> Adding you to disc group chat now


Nico add me in too 🤩


----------



## zharupodrugu (Jul 31, 2022)

Nims said:


> There’s no way I’m 3/10 I’ve had tinder for about 3 hours and I have just over 35 matches 4 of them have messaged me first. And I only have one shitty mirror pic. Also my zygo are actually quite decent it’s just the pic.


its not gonna end well. Without NT photos ROI in dating apps is too low. U cant be trustworthy with 1 selfie at home, so it will be very hard to set up dates.


----------



## CEO of Sex (Jul 31, 2022)

Sortofcel said:


> It does matter where the pics are.
> 
> He can slay with shit pics but the quality will be lacklustre.
> 
> As confirmed in the pic above. Only one of those girls looks good


His main problem is only one pic


----------



## JOJOcel (Jul 31, 2022)

Follow my thread to the point and you'll get the maximum you can from tinder:









JOJOCEL'S ULTIMATE OLD GUIDE [PART 1]


Like I promised here it is. It's so sad that in 2022 we don't have a detailed guide in looksmax about how to fuck bitches from tinder. I will guide you from preparing your profile to fucking the bitches brains out so they will want to see you again. Mods, you better pin this thread in best of...




looksmax.org


----------



## mizrahi_hater (Jul 31, 2022)

Nims said:


> Wtf is a VOlcels


someone with shitty voice
solved ya


----------



## mizrahi_hater (Jul 31, 2022)

5' 7" isn't a terrible height and it isn't that short
jbc


----------



## EverythingMattersCel (Jul 31, 2022)

Match-mogged my 3 month total with high-effort pics + tinder plat in 1 day with a blurred bathroom mirror selfie

This is how handicapped I am. OP is a 70 percentile 5'7 manlet. The difference between incel and normie + normie and chad is insurmountable.


----------



## Pendejo (Jul 31, 2022)

Niko69 said:


> Adding you to disc group chat now


Can I join?


----------



## Pendejo (Jul 31, 2022)

EverythingMattersCel said:


> insurmountable


----------



## Nims (Jul 31, 2022)

EverythingMattersCel said:


> Match-mogged my 3 month total with high-effort pics + tinder plat in 1 day with a blurred bathroom mirror selfie
> 
> This is how handicapped I am. OP is a 70 percentile 5'7 manlet. The difference between incel and normie + normie and chad is insurmountable.


The quality of the matches is really low though there’s like 2 HTB the other lot are LTB tbh.


----------



## Niklaus Mikaelson (Jul 31, 2022)

Pendejo said:


> Can I join?


It only me, one of my friends and Nims haha. It's for optimizing tinder and trying to recreate "Galaxy" elo


----------



## Johnnybegood (Jul 31, 2022)

EverythingMattersCel said:


> This is how handicapped I am. OP is a 70 percentile 5'7 manlet. The difference between incel and normie + normie and chad is insurmountable.


@Nims is slightly above average looking. He just lacks bone mass but his soft features are good. He reminds me of myself. Same coloring, same soft features i have slightly more angularity but angularity is irrelevant. 

His main problem is his height and his chubby face/physique. Leanmaxx until you see ABS @Nims and take better pictures and of course change your style a bit more.


----------



## alien (Jul 31, 2022)

Nims said:


> View attachment 1801945
> 
> View attachment 1801952
> 
> ...


Was this new account boost?
4-5 matches for an unpaid account with no boosts or superlikes is actually really good by 2022 standards for Tinder.
Back in 2015 I had like 150+ matches and I was overweight with a free Tinder account. Tinder+ didn't even start until later in 2015 I believe. Let alone Tinder Gold/Platinum and boosts.
Fast forward to 2022 with a paid Tinder Platinum account and sending 5 super likes a week and 1 boost since July 1st and I have like 35 matches. lmfao.


----------



## kalefartbomb (Jul 31, 2022)

While hypergamy is real, tinder isn't real life. There are 10:1 men to women on there and the algorithm will hide you after a short while to make you pay for a boost. It can destroy your confidence and make you think you're uglier than you are.


----------



## Nims (Jul 31, 2022)

alien said:


> Was this new account boost?
> 4-5 matches for an unpaid account with no boosts or superlikes is actually really good by 2022 standards for Tinder.
> Back in 2015 I had like 150+ matches and I was overweight with a free Tinder account. Tinder+ didn't even start until later in 2015 I believe. Let alone Tinder Gold/Platinum and boosts.
> Fast forward to 2022 with a paid Tinder Platinum account and sending 5 super likes a week and 1 boost since July 1st and I have like 35 matches. lmfao.


I mean it could be. But the matches are continuing right now. 




The account was made maybe 3 days ago.


----------



## Nims (Jul 31, 2022)

Johnnybegood said:


> @Nims is slightly above average looking. He just lacks bone mass but his soft features are good. He reminds me of myself. Same coloring, same soft features i have slightly more angularity but angularity is irrelevant.


I am quite high bf around 17-20% could this be why I appear boneless?


Johnnybegood said:


> His main problem is his height and his chubby face/physique. Leanmaxx until you see ABS @Nims and take better pictures and of course change your style a bit more.


Yep height is an issue but there’s nothing I can do about that except LL. 

I’ll start loosing weight I’ve already changed my diet to have a large calorie deficit.


----------



## Xangsane (Jul 31, 2022)

Johnnybegood said:


> @Nims is slightly above average looking. He just lacks bone mass but his soft features are good. He reminds me of myself. Same coloring, same soft features i have slightly more angularity but angularity is irrelevant.
> 
> His main problem is his height and his chubby face/physique. Leanmaxx until you see ABS @Nims and take better pictures and of course change your style a bit more.


Would you say I'm chubby at 17% bf?


----------



## Nims (Jul 31, 2022)

Xangsane said:


> Would you say I'm chubby at 17% bf?


Nope you look good.


----------



## Xangsane (Jul 31, 2022)

Nims said:


> Nope you look good.


Thank you


----------



## alien (Jul 31, 2022)

kalefartbomb said:


> While hypergamy is real, tinder isn't real life. There are 10:1 men to women on there and the algorithm will hide you after a short while to make you pay for a boost. It can destroy your confidence and make you think you're uglier than you are.


You know why there's a 10:1 male:female ratio on dating apps? Friends and family are always looking to set up single available women they know on dates with single available men.

Meanwhile my friends and family never think to set me up with anyone. Society doesn't give a fuck about males that are perceived as low-value. My own family perceives me as a low value male. They don't want to risk putting their own reputation on the line setting me up with a woman they know. Because they perceive me as low value. It's all about Chad dicks and sugar daddies in 2022.


----------



## Nims (Jul 31, 2022)

Account717 said:


> how tall are you? dont say 5'10 "manlet"


5ft 6 barefoot, 5ft 7 with shoes.


----------



## Pakicel (Aug 1, 2022)

Nims said:


> I guess I got 15 matches atm.
> 
> View attachment 1802096
> 
> Idk how to open though do I just say Hi?


Pretty decent results given that you're an average-looking guy. You can't expect to use shit pics and match with stacies as a sub-chad. 

Now imagine you gymcelled and got good pics etc. You won't face any issues.

Day by day, I am convinced hypergamy is a massive cope. As long you are at least normie, you can do well on tinder if you actually put in effort.


----------



## Pakicel (Aug 1, 2022)

epictroll said:


> they all look like dog water


Gigacope. They are mostly in the 4-6 range with a few stacylites.


----------



## Pakicel (Aug 1, 2022)

Nims said:


> 5ft 6 barefoot, 5ft 7 with shoes.


Ngl, that is a shit height dude. You would be the shortest dude in a group of 100 white guys your age.


----------



## Pakicel (Aug 1, 2022)

Nobagger said:


> I would sleep with her since *my standards are low/*


That is not an ugly girl ffs. She is a normie. I'd honeslty LTR.


----------



## Pendejo (Aug 1, 2022)

Johnnybegood said:


> @Nims is slightly above average looking.


Slightly? Tf are you smoking?



Johnnybegood said:


> angularity is irrelevant


Angularity is everything


----------



## Blackgymmax (Aug 1, 2022)

Nims said:


> 5ft 6 barefoot, 5ft 7 with shoes.


why would you say with shoes LMFAO what a manlet cope.


----------



## Pakicel (Aug 1, 2022)

Nims said:


> There’s no way I’m 3/10 I’ve had tinder for about 3 hours and I have just over 35 matches 4 of them have messaged me first. And I only have one shitty mirror pic. Also my zygo are actually quite decent it’s just the pic.


He is not wrong about your zygos. You need a bit more lateral and anterior projection. Just get a few ml of filler on your cheekbones and jaw. Should improve you quite a but as you have a good foundation.


----------



## Pakicel (Aug 1, 2022)

Pendejo said:


> Slightly? Tf are you smoking?


So you are saying he is below average? Facially he is solid. Like 5-6/10 but his height tanks his SMV. He needs to liftfraud like amnesia. 


Pendejo said:


> Angularity is everything


Too black and white. It matters but a harmonious but rounded jaw is better than an uncanny looking angular one.


----------



## Pendejo (Aug 1, 2022)

Pakicel said:


> So you are saying he is below average?


No, I am saying he is notably above average.



Pakicel said:


> Too black and white. It matters but a harmonious but rounded jaw is better than an uncanny looking angular one.


You cannot be a true appeal mogger without angularity, as simple as that.


----------



## Blackgymmax (Aug 1, 2022)

Pendejo said:


> You cannot be a true appeal mogger without angularity, as simple as that.


untrue. rome flynn defeated angular white and half white/indian chads


----------



## Pakicel (Aug 1, 2022)

Blackgymmax said:


> untrue. rome flynn defeated angular white and half white/indian chads


Nah. That dude still has good bones. You can't be a boneless recessed dog and expect to look good lol.


----------



## Pakicel (Aug 1, 2022)

Pendejo said:


> No, I am saying he is notably above average.


I wouldn't say he is notably above average like amnesia for example. But he is decent looking and def not unattractive. 


Pendejo said:


> You cannot be a true appeal mogger without angularity, as simple as that.


Yeah. Good bones are important but not at the expense of harmony.


----------



## Blackgymmax (Aug 1, 2022)

Pakicel said:


> Nah. That dude still has good bones. You can't be a boneless recessed dog and expect to look good lol.


yes because someone did a race tinder experiment where he actually beat out an angular white chad and this super angular mixed indian mogger. i didnt think it was possible but it happened
probably the smile pill ngl


----------



## Pendejo (Aug 1, 2022)

Blackgymmax said:


> untrue. rome flynn defeated angular white and half white/indian chads


How is his face not angular?


----------



## Pakicel (Aug 1, 2022)

Blackgymmax said:


> yes because someone did a race tinder experiment where he actually beat out an angular white chad and this super angular mixed indian mogger. i didnt think it was possible but it happened


Fuck. Lifefuel for blacks I guess. But honestly it is not that suprising. His pheno is quite good for a black guy:






He isn't strictly speaking a gigatyrone like kakonge, rob evans etc but has better facial averageness than them. This underrated on here. And the indian was beaten because he was well indian JFL. Not more needs to be said.


----------



## Blackgymmax (Aug 1, 2022)

Pendejo said:


> How is his face not angular?


i mean psl tier angular


----------



## Pakicel (Aug 1, 2022)

Blackgymmax said:


> i mean psl tier angular


Does this dude really need more angularity? Imo, if he just softmaxxes and heightfrauds, he can do well.


----------



## Blackgymmax (Aug 1, 2022)

Pakicel said:


> Does this dude really need more angularity?


the nigger? it would help but it doesnt matter at this point
for OP? eh idk never know until you try


----------



## Pakicel (Aug 1, 2022)

Blackgymmax said:


> yes because someone did a race tinder experiment where he actually beat out an angular white chad and this super angular mixed indian mogger. i didnt think it was possible but it happened
> probably the smile pill ngl
> View attachment 1804742


He looks high trust and high class so he avoids black failo. But IDK. This depends on location as I doubt he would do as well in the deep south for example.


----------



## Pakicel (Aug 1, 2022)

Blackgymmax said:


> the nigger? it would help but it doesnt matter at this point
> for OP? eh idk never know until you try


OP could benefit from more angularity but he does not need it to do well. And yeah. Fillers/implants risk making you look uncanny, which is much worse than having a rounded jaw or flat cheeks.


----------



## Nims (Aug 1, 2022)

How would I make myself appear to have more bones, I honestly though I had decent bones .


----------



## Niklaus Mikaelson (Aug 1, 2022)

Nims said:


> How would I make myself appear to have more bones, I honestly though I had decent bones .



Lower bf%, shave, better lighting


----------



## Pendejo (Aug 1, 2022)

Nims said:


> How would I make myself appear to have more bones, I honestly though I had decent bones .



Nvm I take what I said back, your 3/4 deceived me


----------



## JawMogger (Aug 1, 2022)

Nims said:


> View attachment 1801945
> 
> View attachment 1801952
> 
> ...


You kinda look like Nick Fuentes


----------



## Deleted member 12234 (Aug 1, 2022)

BjornAndresen said:


> Only one pic in bathroom mirror = aspie, non-NT, non-attractive lifestyle
> 
> You have a good face, now you need good picture


If you're attractive enough, it doesn't matter. I did an experiment with two shit selfies and got 40+ likes in a day lol. But obviously for more and better quality matches, picture quality and substance matters alot.


----------



## Pendejo (Aug 1, 2022)

Blackgymmax said:


> i mean psl tier angular








I’d kill for this angularity.


----------



## Johnnybegood (Aug 1, 2022)

Pendejo said:


> Slightly? Tf are you smoking?


Why? What do you think this guy is?


----------



## Pendejo (Aug 1, 2022)

Johnnybegood said:


> Why? What do you think this guy is?


I thought he was better looking, but after seeing more pics of him I agree with you.


----------



## Nims (Aug 1, 2022)

Johnnybegood said:


> Why? What do you think this guy is?





Pendejo said:


> I thought he was better looking, but after seeing more pics of him I agree with you.


What would you guys rate me PSL wise? (PSL excludes everything other than face right?)


----------



## Niklaus Mikaelson (Aug 3, 2022)

Nims said:


> Do I look better clean shaven?
> View attachment 1807919
> 
> Ignore my hair , and the fact I'm laying on my unmade bed. Im about to go to bed after making it.


You do!


----------



## UglyGod360 (Oct 11, 2022)

why did this cuck delete all his photos


----------



## Nims (Oct 11, 2022)

UglyGod360 said:


> why did this cuck delete all his photos


I just deleted my old imgur account lol. If you want to see what I look like I'll dm you my face later. I still have some pics in some threads as I used another img hosting service.


----------



## AscensionMan98 (Oct 11, 2022)

Nims said:


> Is this too much to ask for boyos.
> View attachment 1801986


Typical slavic foid.


----------



## Deleted member 21620 (Oct 11, 2022)

Nims said:


> -pic removed.
> 
> View attachment 1801952
> 
> ...


fucking lol


----------



## AscensionMan98 (Oct 11, 2022)

Nims said:


> I just deleted my old imgur account lol. If you want to see what I look like I'll dm you my face later. I still have some pics in some threads as I used another img hosting service.


PM pic, maybe ELO score fucked but again tinder is terrible these days.


----------



## Nims (Oct 11, 2022)

AscensionMan98 said:


> *Typical*








Where the fuck do you live where thats typical, she fogs most girls I see IRL I should move from this shit hole tbh.



AscensionMan98 said:


> PM pic


Sure I'll pm you and UglyGod In morning. btw I dont even look that good most people over rate cause Im white.


----------



## Leo69 (Oct 11, 2022)

This was your looksmatch for your cooked elo, yes, but with galaxy elo. I would say your looksmatch would be something like Megan Fox or Adriana Lima in their prime easily.


----------



## Leo69 (Oct 11, 2022)

AscensionMan98 said:


> PM pic, maybe ELO score fucked but again tinder is terrible these days.


ELO pill again. Can't escape from it @Nims. Even these guys saying this to you, not me. Brutal elo pill once again!


----------

